# Elinchrom BXRI 500 & pocket wizard



## Raincheck (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi forum,

Today I got my Elinchrom BXRI 500 kit:

2x BXRI 500
1X EL-Skyport speed
2x Portalite softbox
2x lightstand
1x Rotalux strip light

Also a new lens Canon EF 180mm f/3.5 L Macro USM

Okay here we go, I also have 2x 580EXII speedlites + 2x FlexTT5 and 1x Mini TT1
After some research the best way I think is to buy 2x PW PowerST4 for the BXRI 500 to work with the PW.
After buying the above I am broke and have to wait until I am able to get the PowerST4's

I am now using the MiniTT1 on my Canon 5DII transmitting to a FlexTT5 with a EL-Skyport speed on top
Using my second FlexTT5 for a 580EXII that works!

Why, using the EL-Skyport speed on top of the camera doesn't really work loads of miss fires with the BXRI 500 at random.
Maybe I am doing something wrong?

One thing I don't understand is the speed sync mode:
I set the EL-Skyport speed by holding the test button down for 5 seconds until it flashes 2 times
Then set BXRI 500 to r.2 mode
Set the camera to 1/250 - now I have a dark bottom border on my shots

Any forum members having the BXRI 500's working with speeds 1/250 or higher only using the EL-Skyport speed?

Grtx Rick


----------



## tirediron (Aug 17, 2013)

I can't help you with the Skyport system, but it occurs to me that the misfires could simply be a result of 'stacking' your triggers.


----------



## table1349 (Aug 17, 2013)

Max sync speed for a 5D MkII is 1/200th of a second.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 17, 2013)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Max sync speed for a 5D MkII is 1/200th of a second.



And using "some" triggering systems, many users find that the stated maximum speed of 1/200 second is still too fast, and they must drop a little bit more speed to get full, 100 percent flash synchronization across the entire 24x36mm sensor area. It is harder to sync fast across a FF sensor than with a smaller sensor.

Good luck with it. And congratulations of the new 1800mm Canon macro--wow, what a fine optic!


----------



## table1349 (Aug 17, 2013)

Derrel said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Max sync speed for a 5D MkII is 1/200th of a second.
> ...


Gee, I didn't know that canon made an 1800mm Macro lens or any 1800mm lens. :mrgreen:


----------



## Derrel (Aug 17, 2013)

Ooopsie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Guess I put one too many zeros on there!


----------



## table1349 (Aug 17, 2013)

Darn, I was hoping that Canon had a new lens I could get.


----------



## Tee (Aug 17, 2013)

Raincheck said:


> I am now using the MiniTT1 on my Canon 5DII transmitting to a FlexTT5 with a EL-Skyport speed on top



You don't need to stack both triggers on your camera.  If you want to use your speedlights in conjunction, use the MiniTT and set your monolights to slave.  Problem solved.  That's what I did when I used that combo.  I've never had a misfire using my Skyports and I'm suspecting, based on the information you've posted, you're not allowing enough recycle time to occur.  Keep in mind, if you are looking at stopping really quick motion, you need to upgrade to the Ranger line.  On the BXri 500's, you can freeze basic motion such as jumping and things like that (just watch for hand and feet movement).  With that being said, you can find tutorials on the web using work arounds to get higher speed sync but it takes practice.  What is it that you're trying to capture at high speed?


----------



## Raincheck (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for the replies, I was sure I did nothing wrong but still using the el-skyport speed only I have a 90% miss fire rate. Setting them to slave same thing even firing the flash with the test button on the back of the flash doesn't always work. So I brought them back and see what happens.


----------



## Village Idiot (Aug 20, 2013)

The PW Hyper Sync option can let you shoot at about 1/250 on a 5D MKII with little to no banding.


----------

